# PT100 2-3-Leiter Schaltung



## tobili (28 November 2012)

Wie das Thema schon sagt:
Vorhanden ist so ein typischer  PT100 als Tauchfühler mit Anschlußkopf.
Unterm Deckel die Anschlußmöglichkeit für die 2 Drähte. (2-Leiter)
Kann man da einfach in an einem der Anschlußpunkte noch nen drittes Kabel als "Rückkanal" für die 3-Leiter Schaltung auflegen?#


greez


Tobias


----------



## acid (28 November 2012)

Ja, wenn du nur einen Zweidrahtfühler hast dann kannst du das so machen


----------



## tobili (1 Dezember 2012)

na dann werd ich das wohl so machen.

Hm, was für ein Kabel?
Will noch Cat6 Kabel fürs Netzwerk kaufen.
Soll ich da gleich nen "paar" Meter mehr nehmen um die PT100 anzuklemmen? Oder ist der Querschnitt zu gering?
dann kann ich jeweils 2 Fühler mit dem Cat6 Kabel anschließen. (und zwei Adern Reserve)
(Dazu hat die SuFu nicht viel ausgespuckt)

greez


----------



## winnman (1 Dezember 2012)

wenn du mit CAt 6? zum PT100 gehst, dann könntest du auch in 4-Leiterschaltung anschließen.

3 Leiterschaltung sollte aber im normalfall mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## tobili (3 Dezember 2012)

warum denn das "cat6 ?" ?

hab jetzt mal geschaut die cat6 und cat7 Kabel sind von AWG26 bis AWG22 das sind von 0,13 bis 0,33mm²reichen denn 0,33mm²?

greez


----------



## MSB (3 Dezember 2012)

Der Querschnitt ist ziemlich egal, und der Leitungswiderstand wird (nicht bei allen Messumformern !!Datenblatt!!) über den 3. Leiter kompensiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lilli (3 Dezember 2012)

tobili schrieb:


> warum denn das "cat6 ?" ?
> 
> hab jetzt mal geschaut die cat6 und cat7 Kabel sind von AWG26 bis AWG22 das sind von 0,13 bis 0,33mm²reichen denn 0,33mm²?
> 
> greez



Bei 4-Leiter ist selbst 0,1mm² und 100m Länge noch kein Problem...


----------



## tobili (3 Dezember 2012)

es ist ne phoenix contakt 4/8 RTD Klemme, da sollt das mit dem 3 Leiter Anschluß schon in Ordnung sein.

greez


----------

